# Mac & Cheese Hamburger Fattie with Qview.  IT"S DONE!



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

Doing my very first Fattie and decided to be different.  Got the idea from Hamburger Helper Cheeseburger Macaroni and decided to give it a go.

A big thanks to Silverwolf for the tutorials on bacon weaving and rolling a Fattie!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










A bit different burger than I usually buy, so will see how it turns out.  The meat counter had a 60/40 Beef/Pork blend on sale and thought that might work well for the fattie.  Pork/Beef/Pork/Cheese.  How could one possibly go wrong?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Without further ado, on to the Qview

Laid out with Velveeta Shells and Cheese.  The only way to roll for mac & Cheese.













fattie1.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013






On the Bacon and ready to roll













fattie2.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013






In the smoker along with a nice lean brisky













fattie3.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013






I just finished a restoration of the New Braunfels smoker and will have that project posted in a different section soon


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking Good radio.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep us posted!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's my boys most favorite type of fatty. Looking good.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmmm very interesting... I'm game for that!


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!

It sure is looking mighty tasty!  How do you tell when the Hamburger is done?  I can put the probe in for IT, but the mac & cheese might fool me













fattie4.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I've done something similar.  Poke your meat thermometer in at an angle to just read the meat side.  If the mac & Cheese is not leaking out the ends a lot, then the center measurement is still OK - the temperature has to get through the meat to the mac & cheese.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 11, 2013)

Smoker, brisket and fatty all look great.


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

The Fattie is done!  Pulled it, fired up the gas grill on high and reverse seared the fattie to crisp up the bacon a bit more. It sure looks pretty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Look at that bacon grease bubbling on the surface
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















fattie5.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013






The proof is in the pudding...er....mac and cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















fattie6.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013






It was pretty darned tasty, but a bit on the dry side.  Some extra cheese would have helped, or maybe make a sauce to spoon over it before serving.  Even with reverse searing it on the grill, the bottom layer of bacon was kind of rubbery.  If I put bacon on another, it will be  a single layer and not a weave


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks far better than Hamburger Helper!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2013)

Great looking fattie!

Disco


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 11, 2013)

Lookin good there Radio!!! And If I haven't done so already.........:welcome1: To SMF......See you on the "other" site. :biggrin:


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Lookin good there Radio!!! And If I haven't done so already.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Lots of drama over "there" for sure!   Be interesting to see what happens in the next few months with the new forum owners.  Need a whole new crop of mods in my opinion


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 11, 2013)

I could go there but,,,,,,,,,,:pot:


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey radio, I was thinking that maybe some more mac and cheese sort of heeped onto a couple of slices... Looks really good. Best way to crisp up the bacon is under the broiler for 5 minutes before you let her rest.

Great job!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 11, 2013)

Well looks good and tasty for a first try best part is you can now improve and perfect it yummy


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Hey radio, I was thinking that maybe some more mac and cheese sort of heeped onto a couple of slices... Looks really good. Best way to crisp up the bacon is under the broiler for 5 minutes before you let her rest.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks, and appreciate the tip.  I think I overcooked it just a tad.  I was expecting the mac& cheese to stay creamy and it dried out somewhat.  Doubt I'll try mac and cheese in a Fattie again


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

Brisket came out great as well!  Harter House, the market where I buy most of my meat trims everything really well.  Maybe too well on this little Brisky as there was virtually no fat.  Finished it in foil with some apple juice and rested in a cooler and that helped a lot.  I was surprised at the smoke ring on the baby!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There was a big brisket in the case, but he cut it in half for me so I had some flat and some point which is what this pic is of.  I already snitched the burnt end
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















brisket1.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 11, 2013


----------



## smokinut (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy wow! That is a smoke ring. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 11, 2013)

Still waitin on my Sammich Radio!:drool:


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> Holy wow! That is a smoke ring.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Thanks.  Ya gotta love white oak
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 best part is it was cut from my lil' 10 acres


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Still waitin on my Sammich Radio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You be too danged far away!  If you ever get South of Springfield give me a shout and we'll meet up.  The Prez of our Ham radio club lives in Lees Summit.  He is a communications engineer for the MO HP up there


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 11, 2013)

dah di dah dit,   dah dah di dah,  dah di dah ,  dah dah di dah. di dah dah,  di dah,  dah dah dah dah dah ,  dah di dah dah,   dah dah dit,   di di di dit.....K


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> dah di dah dit, dah dah di dah, dah di dah , dah dah di dah. di dah dah, di dah, dah dah dah dah dah , dah di dah dah, dah dah dit, di di di dit.....K


I must have mis copied, OM.  I came up with WA0YGH and that call is not in QRZ

73  De N6DDD


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 12, 2013)

No you did not miscopy.......WA0YGH.......That was my old call sign from back in the 80s. Had a class 3 license back when I was in the Army. My Section Sgt and CESO were both big Ham operators and had gotten me into it. Let my license go a long time ago. The internet is so much easier........and cheaper!

Dang...I just noticed I missed a dit in the CQ!


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2013)

That explains it then.  Call signs drop out after 10 years or so of inactivity.

You still have any equipment?  Most of my station is from the mid 90's as I don't care for all the menu driven rigs these days.  I'm a button and knob kind of guy.

My best friend just gave me a 72' free standing motorized tower and some killer Yagis that I need to get in the air soon.  I live down in a valley and a vertical just don't cut it

I'm not very proficient on CW and don't like contests.  I hang out on 17 meters a lot to get away from all the annoying nets and garbage


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 12, 2013)

KA1TTG here... been on ham radio since the late 80s. Although I haven't been very active the last few years. I'm sure there more than a couple of us... brings new meaning to QTH.


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 12, 2013)

No, don't have any of my equipment anymore, cept for a CW practice rig thats around here somewhere. 
 Though I fell you on the button and knob rigs. Everything now is computerized and takes all the fun out of it. My Sgt would always apply for a portable license when we went overseas and we would set up our own station in country to call home with. We either had a local MARS station or we would set up another rig at our HQ with phone patch.  Even had a guy in our unit whose wife had a baby while we were in Hondo. We got him hooked up with her as soon as she got back in her room.......Lots of teary eyes in the room that day.


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> KA1TTG here... been on ham radio since the late 80s. Although I haven't been very active the last few years. I'm sure there more than a couple of us... brings new meaning to QTH.


Hiya Bob. I suspect there are several amateur operators on here.  Radio sure is a great past time, but at least with the smoking hobby we can munch on the results
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Get back on the air before we loose this solar cycle.  Lots of great DX to be had right now


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> No, don't have any of my equipment anymore, cept for a CW practice rig thats around here somewhere.
> Though I fell you on the button and knob rigs. Everything now is computerized and takes all the fun out of it. My Sgt would always apply for a portable license when we went overseas and we would set up our own station in country to call home with. We either had a local MARS station or we would set up another rig at our HQ with phone patch. Even had a guy in our unit whose wife had a baby while we were in Hondo. We got him hooked up with her as soon as she got back in her room.......Lots of teary eyes in the room that day.


I've tapered off a bit in the last couple of years, but was very active in emergency and disaster response.  Haven't got into the storm chaser or spotter gig as I live close to 40 miles from a metro area of any size.  We sure have had some bad Tornadoes here in Missouri the last few years


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 12, 2013)

Down your way there's been some doosies. Up here.......Pretty quite.....Thank God!


----------



## radio (Aug 12, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Down your way there's been some doosies. Up here.......Pretty quite.....Thank God!


The night Joplin got hit we had an EF2 hit the ridge just above the house and did a lot of damage.  The neighbor and myself were up there most of the night cutting trees out of the road and checking on folks.  Didn't even hear about Joplin until I got up the next morning. The one in Branson was a shock.  I stay as far away from that town as possible.  Every time I go through there I almost get killed by some tourist gawking and not paying attention to their driving


----------

